# Mustangs!



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

My BO rode her mustang across the country. She just purchased a Kiger Mustang last week to ride on the Pacific Crest Trail. She swears by them.

I personally don't have experience with them. But I would love to rescue a BLM mustang one day.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I sure do! I love my boy! Got him from BLM as a 5 year old, totally wild. It took me a while to gain his trust, but once I did, it was amazing! I did all the taming & training myself. He never once tried to buck, kick or bite, but I'm sure it's because I took my time with him. You definately have to have PATIENCE! That is the key., and to answer your questions, yes the make excellent trail horses, thats pretty much all i do. No they are not hard to catch, (once they are tame) & dangit! i forgot your other questions! But here is a couple pics.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

sinsin4635 said:


> I sure do! I love my boy! Got him from BLM as a 5 year old, totally wild. It took me a while to gain his trust, but once I did, it was amazing! I did all the taming & training myself. He never once tried to buck, kick or bite, but I'm sure it's because I took my time with him. You definately have to have PATIENCE! That is the key., and to answer your questions, yes the make excellent trail horses, thats pretty much all i do. No they are not hard to catch, (once they are tame) & dangit! i forgot your other questions! But here is a couple pics.
> View attachment 174338
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!! I so want to rescue a BLM and train myself. Can you give some tips about adopting the BLM ones? Did you adopt directly from their site? Any tips for selection and the process?


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Sinsin - your guy is SO cute! 

Here is the saddle trained guy I am considering:

















Maybe I will try to attach pictures of the other 2 later!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Oldhorselady.) The BLM had a silent auction in my town (Norco Ca.) Thats how I got him., & this is gonna sound crazy but I picked him out of prolly 35-40 horses all together in one corral. How I picked him you ask? Well, heres the crazy part., I saw his rearend & new he was the one I wanted! He was the best looking one of the bunch. So many people told me I should get a young one, but I just didnt see any I liked. He was the one for me & I've never regreated it! Nor would I trade him for all the papered horses in the world! Mustangs can do anything any papered horse can do, & then some! I'll tell ya, if I was stranded up in the mountains or the desert or anywhere for that matter, I would rather be on my boy than any other horse out there. So I say to anyone considering a mustang, GO FOR IT!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've had 2 mustangs and they both made pretty great horses. The first one, I bought from the original adopter as a completely unhandled 3 year old stud (they adopted him before they realized that wild mustangs are actually wild LOL).

My Dad helped me put the first couple of days of training on him and I've done all his training since. He's one of the very best horses I've ever owned and I wouldn't trade Dobe for anything.









He's a heck of a cowhorse for not having a natural cow-savvy bone in his body









And he's got a heart the size of Texas. You put a rope on something and he'll either pull it or break tack trying.









The other that I got was 4 when I bought him from his adopter. She'd already sent him to one trainer who sent him back as "untrainable". So, when I got him, he wasn't even halter broke. Due to time constraints, I had to turn him out for a year and finally got around to pulling him in and getting him started when he was 5. He made a nice enough horse but I never clicked with him the way I did with Dobe, so, I re-homed Koda a while back. His new owner loves him to death and spoils him rotten (in a good way LOL).

This was one of his first rides at my house









And this is him with his new owner









Other than some serious spooking issues I had to work through, they were both relatively easy to break. Neither ever offered to buck.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

A mustang is honestly the only other horse on my own list. Its standardbreds and a mustang. I just want that experience. I have met some wild ones but those have by and large been the representation of their owners (ie owner lost interest and horse never got manners). I have met some really sweet ones where its clear that the owner has taken time and patience. So, when I get a little spot of land a BLM horse will be sharing corral space with a standie or two.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Any ideas about feed? Do you have to supplement their diet with grain when they are being ridden regularly?


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I've had 2 mustangs and they both made pretty great horses. The first one, I bought from the original adopter as a completely unhandled 3 year old stud (they adopted him before they realized that wild mustangs are actually wild LOL).
> 
> My Dad helped me put the first couple of days of training on him and I've done all his training since. He's one of the very best horses I've ever owned and I wouldn't trade Dobe for anything.
> 
> ...


Extremely cool!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

One of the reasons my BO loves them for her trail rides that go for 100's of miles is for the reason that they are very resiliant to feeding conditions. She explained that out on the trail you can't always predict what you will be feeding all the time and said that her mustang would adapt to whatever it was given without worrying about a colic episode. She tried to do some of these rides with her recent QH and he just couldn't hold his weight. She bought a kiger mustang last week for these rides now.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

So here are the 3 I am considering.... 









This is Vinnie - he is a very drafty, tall mustang (probably 15hh+-ish), super sweet. Hard to catch at times, but gentle and easy to work with. 








This is Dillon - A love bug. Super friendly and comes when called. Always hanging around the fence to see you. He is also super drafty and probably 15h+ as well. The guy in the picture is 6'7" and makes Dillon look small. Not saddle trained. 









This is Dood - a Buckskin Appaloosa. He is saddle trained and 15h. Easy keeper and adorable. 

Thoughts??


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Another picture of Dood


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I think all three are beautiful, especially with their being drafty. Tough decision, maybe choose the one you just 'click' with?


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

If they are ridden a few times a week (trail riding only), do they need to be put on a grain diet as well? Right now, all these are only on grass and hay. 

My girl is to easy a keeper and is only allowed grass hay and treats when ridden no gain or she packs on the pounds ( she is just a pleaseure horse )

Are all hard to catch? I know two of the three can be difficult to catch, and one seems to be the exception. 

Mine is not hard to catch at all she runs up to us most of the time and when she doesnt she just stands and waits for us to come get her and she is in a mini pasture.

How do they do as pleasure/trail horses? I heard they are very surefooted, which is what I am looking for. 
I do alot of trails I cant say she is the most surefooted horse I have had she is kinda clumsy but she also is a little lazy

I love her though and she is the best most well behaved horse I have had. As much as you can trust a horse I trust her and she is just all around fun to ride with a great fun playful attitude.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Dillon is beautiful for sure.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah! Such a hard decision. I haven't met Dood yet, but I have have met Vinnie and Dillon and loved both of them. Neither are saddle trained, however, and I am nervous about starting them!


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

My husband likes the look of Dillon the best, too... I loved spending some time with him (the horse) on Saturday. I will meet Dood in a few weeks and hopefully be able to make a decision!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ya my boy will eat anything. Not picky at all! Heck, i've seen him eat some dried up old foxtails! And never sick, excellent feet.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a BLM Mustang and will never go back to a domestic horse. He's a handful but so smart and so willing to try anything. We just "click" 

He's 11 yrs old, a 17.2 hand grulla


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Boo Walker said:


> I have a BLM Mustang and will never go back to a domestic horse. He's a handful but so smart and so willing to try anything. We just "click"
> 
> He's 11 yrs old, a 17.2 hand grulla


Pics, pretty please??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's hard for me to judge which one I like better without either getting a look at them live or having better pictures.

As for feed, mustangs are generally the "air fern" types that tend to stay fat on nothing more than grass or hay. I never fed either of mine any sort of grain or supplement and I had trouble keeping them from getting too fat LOL.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

smrobs said:


> It's hard for me to judge which one I like better without either getting a look at them live or having better pictures.
> 
> As for feed, mustangs are generally the "air fern" types that tend to stay fat on nothing more than grass or hay. I never fed either of mine any sort of grain or supplement and I had trouble keeping them from getting too fat LOL.


Smrobs - I have more pictures / descriptions on another thread: 
http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/one-would-you-buy-186218/

Let me know what you think.. and since you have mustangs, maybe you have heard of the foundation I might be getting one from?


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor (Feb 20, 2013)

Loved the one at my barn, but didn't feel a "click" with him and didn't want to spend that much time training him..(his $2000 price wasn't clicking with me either) but I would love to own one someday!!


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Destiny - $2000 for an untrained mustang? Where are you located? That's a steep price, even for what I'm considering.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

If you are still seriously considering a mustang someday - and you aren't in the New England area (as none are on the site I am about to recommend in this area) - then I would check out "Adopt a Living Legend" page on facebook. Daily updates of mustangs for adoption across the country. Some fully trained for under $1000! And super friendly and helpful community.


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

Stangs are AWESOME.
Here's my BLM Mustang Hakkatan. He'll do ANYTHING you ask, jump, english, trail, hunting, ect...


----------



## SuckItUpPrincess (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow this is a tough one for me now , I am looking at purchasing my first two horses this year or next. ( barn is still being put up) and I was going back and forth between a Mustang or Quarter Horse ( doesn't need to be registered). And now all these pretty mustangs have me at a forked road again lol


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor (Feb 20, 2013)

aharlov said:


> Destiny - $2000 for an untrained mustang? Where are you located? That's a steep price, even for what I'm considering.


I am in NE Ohio, the Youngstown area. His price was ridiculous, his owner also lied about how trained he was (which I knew to a degree) but I was also told about how trail safe he was (which yes, he was trail ridden but not extensively) and how he doesn't spook, buck or rear. On a trail ride with the owner's daughter (after I decided not to buy the horse) we cantered and she told me how excited she was he cantered without bucking. I was like :shock: well, glad I skipped that one.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

> A few general mustang questions as well -
> 
> If they are ridden a few times a week (trail riding only), do they need to be put on a grain diet as well? Right now, all these are only on grass and hay.
> 
> ...


We own a mustang(he's my Avatar). We purchased him off of the woman who originally adopted him. His name is Vinni. to answer some of your questions...

Vinni gets fat off of water and sunshine-because he needs to eat he gets grass hay and gets grain only when he's getting his monthly dose of sandclear.

Vinni can sometimes be a booger about being caught however; he always gives up(in the same spot every time-???) 

He's a fantastic trail horse but for some reason he's trippy...it's just how he is and will always be. His feet are rock solid-rarely/never crack and are slow growing.

Added info---he's got the best teeth out of any horse I've ever owned(yay for infrequent dental bills!).

He's VERY watchful. He keeps his pasture safe...chases anything that doesn't belong in it!

Overall, I'd say I would definately purchase a mustang again. 

Hope that helps!
~Brit


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I've never owned a Mustang, but hope to someday.

Of the three, just judging from the photos, I like Vinnie the best.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I love my mustang. I contacted a TIP trainer and we worked out a deal between the two of us. I adopted the one that I wanted, and I've paid her for monthly board and training. She's going to haul my mare out to our new home in DC this summer, then things will really get exciting. She's the horse in my avatar.

So far in dealing with her, my girl is cautious, smart, and doesn't need a whole lot of fussing.

Out of the three that you were considering, I like the one in the middle the best because he seems put together the best. Dood has a little bit of a ewe neck, and the first one's back end doesn't seem to balance out those withers.

If those mustangs don't work out for you, still consider one. Look into TIP trainers in your area, and see what they have to offer, or what they are willing to do.

I'm very excited about my mustang and I fully intend to love her to death.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I was given a 15YO Mustang (or 13YO, says the vet) just a couple of weeks ago. I'll post some pictures of him. Ignore how fat he is please! The previous owners had no idea how to care for a horse and he had access to rich, green grass 24/7, plus lots of sugar cubes. Right now he is fatter than a weight tape! We're guessing 1,400 pounds or so.

His feet are bad right now too. They haven't trimmed him since last summer. :shock: The teenage girl tried to do it herself, but gave it up and no one trimmed since. They're still better than I would have guessed they'd be after all this time though. Must be the good Mustang genetics. He's never foundered.

He got away with murder with the last owners, so he's pushy and disrespectful, but we are working through that. He is pretty funny when he plays, and really likes people. He is a pretty calm horse, and once we get through the training issues he should do well as a horse for the rest of my family to ride. My TWH is ADHD-- I'm pretty much the only one that rides her! lol

Here are the pictures:

You can see how FAT he is here!







Lowering his head. He does this pretty good most of the time.







Lungeing him.







Disengaging his hindquarters.







Me standing with him.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I haven't brought my mustang home yet, but I've trained 4 mustangs 2 fresh out the wild. I've got to go out and halter break/gentle my boy before I bring him home and finish. But I have honestly never had an easier time training a horse. They are super smart and retain everything forever. Because they are used to foraging most people wreck them with over feeding grain when they don't need it. If you're just pleasure and trail riding a few times a week as long as it's not LD riding or endurance type stuff multiple times a week they probably don't need more than good quality grass/hay and fresh water.
And now to the logical thoughts on buying a horse. As a breed mustangs tend to be sturdy and good trail mounts but every horse is different so you should choose based on which one you feel most comfortable with. Once fully trained he may greet you at the gate or play tag so there's no real way to tell if it will still be hard to catch. Normally they are pretty sure footed because they're over a bunch of different terrain but it also depends on how long they were wild and how much they've seen. I've known a few to be wicked spooky and not good for trail because they were pulled very young and didn't get to experience anything. Have you trained a horse before? Because that could be another deciding factor. It would be easier to finish a saddle broke horse than it is starting a gentled horse.Time and capability should be considered. Do you have the time to train him? Temperament needs to be considered based on where you're going to board. If at a boarding stable will he be turned out with other horses or by himself. Is he friendly enough to be in with other horses? Is he OK being alone if he doesn't get along with the other horses or is being kept in the backyard? Just some things to think about.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

Any of you following the UnBranded cross country riders? 4 friends, 13 mustangs, 3,000 miles. Just type in "UnBranded film" and the story(ies)will pop up. Follow their updates and see how their doing.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know how I missed all these replies! Thank you all so much for them!

Well, the Buckskin Appy is out. The woman is going to find another buying because her asking price is about $1500 more than I was wanting to spend (which, I honestly think he isn't necessarily worth that much)...

We had been back and forth about pricing but she had never given me a firm answer. 

That being said, I've never started a horse under saddle. My horse trainer friend has offered to train one for me, but she lives an hour away so it would be difficult and not consistent. I guess I won't be getting a horse  TIP program is on hold until October, and there are literally NO saddle trained mustangs for sale near me that I can find!

There are some available at a rescue in Maine, but I am not sure how I feel about owning one from a rescue, because it's basically a free lease (can only give back to them if something doesn't work out). Now granted - I am planning on being a FOREVER home for whatever horse I get, so I don't imagine it being a problem, but for some reason, I just feel weird about it. Can anyone ease my mind about that? 

I guess I could hire a trainer for the other two mustangs, but I'm not sure yet what I want to do. What if they don't take to saddle? Does that happen often with 'stangs?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

aharlov said:


> I guess I could hire a trainer for the other two mustangs, but I'm not sure yet what I want to do. What if they don't take to saddle? Does that happen often with 'stangs?


I don't know that it happens often in that particular breed, but there are some mustangs that are easier to handle than others. I lucked out with the 2 I got and didn't have any serious issues to deal with...no bucking, no rearing, no bolting, etc, just a bit of spookiness.

It depends on the individual horse and how it's handled. If the trainer handles a horse a little bit wrong, they can turn it into a bucker/rearer/bolter pretty quick...but that's with any horse, not just mustangs.

My biggest problem with this whole situation, I suppose, is that you are looking at completely untrained horses that are $1000+ just because they are mustangs. You could pick up a fully trained grade for much less than that (in my area at least, I've had multiple folks offering me broke horses for free that just needed a training tune-up).

Then, in addition to the outrageous purchase price, they are expecting you to either a) spend over $100 per ride to have them barely started under saddle or b) spend an additional $1000-$3000 with another trainer to get them trail-ready.

I know that it would have to be sight-unseen, but it would probably be cheaper to adopt one of the trained mustangs through the BLM adoption process (highest bid I've seen on any of those was $350) and then arrange to have it shipped to you.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

smrobs said:


> I know that it would have to be sight-unseen, but it would probably be cheaper to adopt one of the trained mustangs through the BLM adoption process (highest bid I've seen on any of those was $350) and then arrange to have it shipped to you.



I would LOVE to go through the BLM... but the TIP program is on hold, and my facility does not have the round pen / 6' high fencing/ etc etc etc needed to gentle. And I really don't think I could gentle a mustang on my own. I may know someone who would possibly be willing to transport from the NY pick up (and has a stock trailer, too, and worked with mustangs before), and I wouldn't even mind a project horse to try to start under saddle, but trying to figure out where to keep it and get it approved before the adoption starts next week might be a little crazy... ah!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Sometimes on the BLM adoptions, they have horses to adopt that are already halter started, or saddle started. Those horses don't need the extra high fence. Also, yearlings don't need the extra high fence either.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> I was given a 15YO Mustang (or 13YO, says the vet) just a couple of weeks ago.


Love your boy - even if he is a bit rolly polly right now!

As to the age of your 'stang - get a good picture of his brand and then look up the key online. His year of birth will be branded on his neck and is usually reasonably accurate since they tend to catch them young. More accurate than looking at his teeth at this point.

Here is a good site: How To Read A Brand


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have issues with people who paint a whole type of horses with the same brush. the majority of mustangs are essensially mutts, and have a huge range of characteristics. to survive in the wild they need to be sound, with great teeth and feet, surefooted, reasonably enduring and an easy keeper. or they die. aside from that, there is no gaurentee. there are nice ones and mean ones, ones that make great kids ponies and ones that make dangerous saddle broncs, small and big, fast and slow. each needs to be individually evaluated.

My personal experience is just that. I have seen a great one that made a spectacular saddle horse. I have started from the ground up, gentling a couple that were completely wild. the one mare was 15hh, 3 years old, untouched. I spent 2 years working on her. she ended up great with her feet, , super easy to catch, saddle, bridle, lunge, tie, load and bathe. She was the single LAZIEST horse I have ever seen in my life. The herd would go for a gallop and she would stand there and watch them. The senior, overweight mini donkey had more energy. and she was SMART,by far the smartest I have owned. That particular combination is unfortunate. One day I was riding her and got into a canter and something scared her, she bucked and caught me off gaurd. No problem, I hopped right back on and the ride went fine. From that ride on, she bucked me off. it was random. sometimes at a walk, sometimes trotting, sometimes away from home, sometimes in the yard, whenever she felt like it. she put her head beween her knees and kept going till I came off. I always got back on. I worked hard on the problem, it wasnt fear, and she was extremely respectful on the ground, she was lazy and intelligent, and found a way to get out of work.

I ended up selling her to someone who wanted a laid back cart horse.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Best horses in the world...period! I will never own another breed!!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought my mustang from a girl who had bought her from her original adopter for 700 and after 6 years of sitting in a field doing nothing and when I got her within a few months of just gaining her trust has become the best horse she isn't afraid of anything and has even chased down a bear on the trails! I will never go back to another breed and plan on hopefully adopting one from the BLM in a few years  good luck!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Danicelia your horse is gorgeous! Love to see another mustang doing jumping. My mare and I are in training for it. My mustang is captive bred, possibly with another breed. She is one of the most talented, smart, enduring, and stubborn horses I have ever met. She's a blast though-we have a lot of fun =)


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you she was range bred and captured as a two year old she's 17 now  and she is the same way sometimes too smart for her own good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I think that just must be a 'stang thing. Mine is that way too. Captured and adopted when he was 2 and he's 12 this year. He's _way_ too darn smart for his own good.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a mustang gelding that was BLM captured, not sure how old he was. He is quirky but so gentle..yet knows how to take care of himself! We are both 22 now and developing the bond we should have had when I first got him. He is so smart and picks up new things so fast!


----------

